# We are supposed to leave to tower trax in 30 min and the outer boot has popped



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

My outer boot has popped off my 500 and I was wondering if you guys know any to keep it in besides give clamps and metal zip ties


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

plastic zip ties work in a pinch


----------

